# help me with dosing melotan 2 please



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

hey guys i need help i have my melotan 2 mixed with 2cc of bac water.and i have 29g insulin pins with 50 units i guese there called.i did my first pin last night i put 50units worth of mel in my pin is this right.all i can find out about it is clicks on a slin pin what ever the hell that is and means god only knows.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

bump please how much to take on a insulin pin with 50 i think 50 units is half a cc it hink but idk.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

do u have 1ml pins or .5ml pins?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

it is 50 units i think that means half a cc.and i think i did to much i put in 2 cc of bac water and i think that means i should have done like 10 or 20 units and i did 50 which i think is 2.5mg no wonder i had a woody for like 10 straight hours or more really.man that means my bottlle will not last as long as should have.


----------



## flexxthese (Jun 1, 2011)

ya know.. admittedly i'm no Einstein but I would have probably figured this out before injecting it lol

edit: and your raging boner will be present even at proper doses. Hope you have a lady friend at your disposal


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

perfectcircle said:


> ya know.. admittedly i'm no Einstein but I would have probably figured this out before injecting it lol
> 
> edit: and your raging boner will be present even at proper doses. Hope you have a lady friend at your disposal


 yes i do but my wife is starting to walk funny .i tought i was dosing it right but i later found out i was not do not know why people have to make it so confussing.i research for days on end and all someone would had to say was this.put 2cc of bac water then use insulin pin and pul back to 20 units and you have 1mg which is a dose.but you wont find that simple layout anywhere in the world people like to make things reall confussing i guese it makes them feel smart idk.


----------



## bwrag (Jun 2, 2011)

10 units = 500 mcg, if you put in 2cc of BW with 10mg of MT2


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 2, 2011)

bwrag said:


> 10 units = 500 mcg, if you put in 2cc of BW with 10mg of MT2


 
THIS^^^^^^ and start out with 10 units eod for about ten days with sun exposure when possible.  Then back off and do twice a week.


----------

